# Newly Certified CPC-A seeking employment/internship opportunities



## Susan.A (Oct 12, 2012)

Susan Achard, CPC-A
360-236-1926
achard.s.m@gmail.com

I am seeking employment and/or internship opportunities for medical billing/coding in the greater Olympia, WA area. I am an enthusiastic, dedicated worker, and I would make a great addition to your team. If interested, please call or email for resume details.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## mnikomar@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2013)

*Marina Nikomarova Billing and Coding*

I am currently attending PennFoster College certification program for Medical Billing and Coding. I am looking to begin working in an unpaid, internship type position this fall in a Flagler,St,Augustine,Daytona area. This is primarily to gain the work experience needed infuture. I would be available weekdays and weekends and am able to travel to a degree. If anyone is aware of a location, hospital,medical offices that may be willing to do this please let me know.
my cell#646-236-2295 Thank you in advance


----------

